# Tesla Nano 120W by Steampunk - Big problem



## Waine

On Friday 28 April at about 09:00 I bought this mod because it looks stunning and it really appeals to me.

When I got back to my office, naturally I immediately inserted the batteries and tried it out. As usual I put it on plain old VW mode as I never use Temperature Control. What I experienced was unbelievable.

I pushed the fire button, took a drag, and when I released the button, the mod kept firing the atty. A few draws later, the same thing happened. Then, I had it on my desk, and without touching it, it started to fire by itself. I was horrified. So, I removed the batteries, replaced them — same thing.

I studied the manual, there is no feature that allows the mod to continue firing while the button is not pressed. I fiddled around and tried my best. I tried different attys, I worked the fire button hoping it was a bit tight. But still, it continued to fire after letting the fire button go.

At about 10:30 I took it back to the vendor and swooped it for another Predator 228. I was very happy that the vendor did the exchange.

What a huge disappointment. I have never experienced something so weird with a mod. A Google search revealed that others have had the same problem with this mod.

Was mine just a dud? Has anyone had any similar experience?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## GripZA

I've being reading about this issue with more and more mods as of late. Funny enough, it happened with my hcigar inbox dna75 mod. Bought it brand new and it did this as soon as put in a battery regardless of what type of battery or atty i used. Thankfully the vendor swapped it out immediately.

I won't lie, it was pretty scary :/

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

In fairness, today I went to a different vendor, the shop owner was proudly puffing on his beautiful Brass Tesla Nano 120W.

I asked him if he had the same, or similar issue. He said nothing at all. In fact, he sold over 10 in the past week and no problems or comebacks. And the TC really works on his SS coils he said!

But aish, I am a bit of a "once bitten twice shy" kind of guy.

Having said that, if I had more confidence in it, I would not hesitate to get one. They are stunning.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DotDubb

I received mine today, been playing with it for the past 3 hours, no problems whatever.

Super happy with mine so far. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

Waine said:


> On Friday 28 April at about 09:00 I bought this mod because it looks stunning and it really appeals to me.
> 
> When I got back to my office, naturally I immediately inserted the batteries and tried it out. As usual I put it on plain old VW mode as I never use Temperature Control. What I experienced was unbelievable.
> 
> I pushed the fire button, took a drag, and when I released the button, the mod kept firing the atty. A few draws later, the same thing happened. Then, I had it on my desk, and without touching it, it started to fire by itself. I was horrified. So, I removed the batteries, replaced them — same thing.
> 
> I studied the manual, there is no feature that allows the mod to continue firing while the button is not pressed. I fiddled around and tried my best. I tried different attys, I worked the fire button hoping it was a bit tight. But still, it continued to fire after letting the fire button go.
> 
> At about 10:30 I took it back to the vendor and swooped it for another Predator 228. I was very happy that the vendor did the exchange.
> 
> What a huge disappointment. I have never experienced something so weird with a mod. A Google search revealed that others have had the same problem with this mod.
> 
> Was mine just a dud? Has anyone had any similar experience?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Every now and again something like this will happen and could happen to any Mod.

Where there are electronics there are faults.
If you go to the returns department of any eg-HiFi corp there are tons of returns because of QC issues.

Dont let this put you off the Mod or manufacturer as you can always return faulty products.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac

Waine said:


> In fairness, today I went to a different vendor, the shop owner was proudly puffing on his beautiful Brass Tesla Nano 120W.
> 
> I asked him if he had the same, or similar issue. He said nothing at all. In fact, he sold over 10 in the past week and no problems or comebacks. And the TC really works on his SS coils he said!
> 
> But aish, I am a bit of a "once bitten twice shy" kind of guy.
> 
> Having said that, if I had more confidence in it, I would not hesitate to get one. They are stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a sticky button on my old and usually trusty IPV 4 and a tiny drop on a q tip of Royal Purple (an amazing lubricant)did the trick.I love the Steam Punk,It is a beauty,good luck to you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OneEyeLeft

Been using mine daily since the 21st of March (was a birthday gift from my wife) and haven't had a single problem.

Had the Tesla Nano 100W which randomly came up with error messages and kept rebooting itself.

Seems like Tesla's QC is a bit spotty.


----------



## Kalashnikov

i hear this steampunk is very heavy. Can anyone advise?


----------



## OneEyeLeft

It is not so heavy that it feels cumbersome. More a nice solid feel to go with the look.

It's been a good while since I used my Xcube II but I think it's more or less the same weight as that although a lot smaller.

The only other mod I have with me right now is the ETALIENS E-TX3 and compared to that behemoth the Steampunk is a lightweight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

OneEyeLeft said:


> It is not so heavy that it feels cumbersome. More a nice solid feel to go with the look.
> 
> It's been a good while since I used my Xcube II but I think it's more or less the same weight as that although a lot smaller.
> 
> The only other mod I have with me right now is the ETALIENS E-TX3 and compared to that behemoth the Steampunk is a lightweight.


Oh what I wouldn't give for one of those X3s, what an awesome looking mod. The DNA board just kicks the price up way too high for me, especially considering that I won't use any of the TC controls.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Baker

OneEyeLeft said:


> It is not so heavy that it feels cumbersome. More a nice solid feel to go with the look.
> 
> It's been a good while since I used my Xcube II but I think it's more or less the same weight as that although a lot smaller.
> 
> The only other mod I have with me right now is the ETALIENS E-TX3 and compared to that behemoth the Steampunk is a lightweight.



Imagine a matte black Crown V3 on that Aliens mod


----------



## Waine

The mod is not heavy. Everything about it screams: "Buy me!" (Depending on your budget- it's not "high end")

I agree with other posts here, I may just have had the crappest luck on the day of purchase — Picking the only faulty one out of dozens of perfectly functioning Mods. But that's life, hey?

I may just give it another chance...."cold feet" and all. , the design is great, feels solid and smooth in the hand...Many bells and whistles....
Really nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KB_314

I binned a Pico after the chip started glitching out by continuing to fire after releasing the fire button. The screen would go weird and the cut-off safety feature also didn't kick in. Only way to make it stop was to unscrew the battery cap. Happened once, then nothing for a few days, but then after the 2nd and 3rd time I was not interested. If my better half was using that mod, things could have become a little scary. I read a couple of posts and quite a few people had the same issue with the same mod. Not ok

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## liezlfra

I just had the same issue with my tesla 120w with different atomizers every time I hit the fire button 
Vape king is sending it to head office, will see what happens


----------



## Stosta

@herb1 ... Something to consider with your upgrade dilemma?


----------



## herb1

Stosta said:


> @herb1 ... Something to consider with your upgrade dilemma?


Ja, I read this one but the problem seems to be isolated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelus

Iam so tempted to get one of these currently using the al85 with the baby beast


----------



## r0ckf1re

liezlfra said:


> I just had the same issue with my tesla 120w with different atomizers every time I hit the fire button
> Vape king is sending it to head office, will see what happens


I had the same issue with my ipv8, Vape King sent mine to head office and I'm waiting. Only 4 months old. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## WELIHF

Warranty periods suck for mods.

My fiance's Tesla is auto firing 4 days out of warranty, so the supplier will "try" and fix it, but if it's completely bricked after then it's my problem.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------

